# Looking for Hex 3 mm bolts ..



## stevebuk (10 Jun 2013)

hi
i am looking for about 10 or so Hex head bolts, 3mm dia x 30mm length, anyone know of a supplier please..


----------



## dm65 (10 Jun 2013)

I've used these guys before - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aruncas/_i.html?_fsub=5641855


----------



## stevebuk (10 Jun 2013)

Thank you, they look ok..


----------



## martinka (11 Jun 2013)

Steve, 30mm is long for a 3mm bolt or setscrew. I found these, though it's a pack of 20 stainless ones. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-X-30-HEX-H ... 20ce978e39

If you have an Aldi near you, they had a box of nuts and bolts among the Thursday cheap stuff which should still be there. Couldn't tell you what's in them but it might be worth a look.
I'll check in the morning to see if I have any long enough.
Martin.


----------



## AES (12 Jun 2013)

Steve,

If none of the sources posted above can help you in UK, just send me a PM. I've got a lot of 30 mm long hex head "bolts" in stock, both bright plated steel and stainless. Which do you want?

Please note however, I think all mine are really "sets" or "machine screws" - name depends on where you come from originally I think (i.e. the thread runs the whole length of the "bolt"). If you want proper bolts (i.e. where the thread runs only part way along the bolt) I may not have any in stock but it's very easy for me to get them just down the road. You just need to tell me the lengths of the threaded/plain portions.

If you like I'll be glad to do that for you 'cos several members have helped me.

Krgds
AES


----------



## Gerry (13 Jun 2013)

Modelfixings is a handy supplier of this size of bolt.

http://www.modelfixings.co.uk/high_tens ... l_caps.htm

Gerry


----------



## AES (23 Jun 2013)

@stevebuk:

Late in the evening on 10th June you posted (above) asking for a source of 3mm x 30mm hex head bolts.

Within 24 hours of your post several members had replied advising possible sources, and 24 hours after those posts (when I first saw your post) I offered to send you 10 off bolts, FOC, if the suppliers posted by others were not suitable.

Since then there has been (I think) 1 further post suggesting a possible source.

But as it's now 23rd June (very nearly 2 weeks since your original post) what I am missing is any sort of reply from you apart from a reply to the first offer of info.

Now it IS the holiday season (so you may be away), it IS possible that you're off sick (I hope not), or there may be some other good reason that has prevented you from responding to what is typical of this Forum (i.e. several members, not just myself, jumping in straight away to offer to help you).

But assuming that you're not off line for some good reason I think it's pretty bad form (and not at all typical of this Forum) that there have been no replies at all from your good self.

Extract digit Sir (and I hope I'm not over-reacting but offer of freebie bolts withdrawn).

AES


----------

